# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I set my Time Zone?

## Joann Raytar

The new OptiBoard allows you to set your time zone.

Go to the *Profile* button next to the OptiBoard logo then go to *Edit Options* in the menu.  Under the title *Date & Time Options* you can change the time zone and start of the week.

----------

